# DX menu key stuck, insurance?



## Ty0294 (Jul 17, 2011)

Soooo my menu key is stuck, sadly. Not a huge issue but still annoying. I've been trying to pry and move it up but nothings worked.

I'm pretty sure i have insurance, but im worried about not getting back a DX (like D1 owners got when the DX started) I could be fine with like an incredible 2 or a D3 but the odds are not high of that i think. I definitely do not want a DX2.

Anybody know what the insurance might do? Theories?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't discount the X2 now that they got the 2nd init going
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

